# Trivia 1/13



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2020)

trivia 1/13
DID YOU KNOW...
Disney’s “The Lion King”  is based on Shakespeare’s  ‘Hamlet’.


1. Which of these is the world’s largest peninsula  ?
  a. – The Horn of Africa
  b. – the Indochina Peninsula
  c. – the Deccan (India) Peninsula
  d. – the Arabian Peninsula
2. In 330 AD, the capital of the Roman Empire moved from Rome  to what is now
called Istanbul ; what was it called then ?
3. Which NFL team was the first to display a logo or symbol on  their 
helmets ?
  a. - Cleveland Browns
  b. - Los Angeles Rams
  c. - Chicago Bears
  d. - Dallas Cowboys
4. In the movie 'Schindler's List', what is the first name of  the Title
character?
5. What is the capital city of Ukraine?
6. Which bodily features are missing from Leonardo da Vinci's  masterpiece,
'Mona Lisa'?
7. Coca-Cola was introduced in what year ?
  a. - 1886
  b. - 1896
  c. - 1906
  d. - 1916
8. What clothing-related idiom refers to someone giving a  speech without 
having made any preparation?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 2012, more U.S. soldiers committed suicide than  were
killed by enemy fire.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – d  (Those listed are the top four, in reverse  order)
2. Byzantium
3. - b
4. Oskar
5. Kiev
6. Eyebrows
7. - a
8. Off the Cuff

TRUTH !!
In 2012, for the first time in at least a generation, the  number of
active-duty soldiers who killed themselves, 177, exceeded the  176 who were
killed while in the war zone.
Across all branches of the US military and the reserves, a  similar
disturbing trend was recorded. In all, 349 service members  took their own
lives in 2012, while a lesser number, 295, died in combat.


----------

